# Instalación chapa electrica



## Sonyjc (Jul 1, 2020)

Buenas tardes, 
Consulta, vivo en un edificio de 5 pisos, tenemos la chapa eléctrica con un citofono en cada piso, no suena el timbre al presionar el botón del frente, ni abre la chapa con el botón. 
He revisado el cableado y vi que de una de las lineas de 220V sale un cable a un relé de dc12v y del relé sale otro cable al transformador de 16.5v, la otra linea de 220V va directo al transformador. No entiendo está instalación, para que sirve el relé y cuanto son los voltios que debe llegar al transformador, porqué con el multimetro pongo las puntas en los cables de entrada del transformador y no marca nada de voltaje, de los cables de salida del transformador están conectados a los cables que van a la chapa eléctrica. Aclaro que se puso un botón a distancia para abrir la chapa eléctrica. 
Espero haberme explicado bien y puedan ayudarme. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 1, 2020)

Hola, chequeaste el botón?


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 1, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, chequeaste el botón?


nop, pero el sistema está totalmente muerto, no suenan los timbres y no funcionan los botones para activar la chapa, el botón puede causar eso?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2020)

Desconozco el esquema eléctrico para opinar. Pero te diría que debes chequear todo lo que esté en serie con el sistema y ahí verás dónde se interrumpe la alimentación.


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 2, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Desconozco el esquema eléctrico para opinar. Pero te diría que debes chequear todo lo que esté en serie con el sistema y ahí verás dónde se interrumpe la alimentación.


Gracias, por tú respuesta. Sabes? He notado lo siguiente:
1. De las vías de 220VAC, un cable alimenta directamente a un transformador de 16.5V
2. El otro cable de 220VAC, está conectado al pin común de un relay de 12dcv, del otro pin del relay sale un cable a la otra punta del transformador.
3. Los 2 cables de salida del transformador se conectan directamente con la chapa eléctrica.
Entonces para ser más claros, porqué no tengo voltaje de salida en el transformador, mido con el multitester y no me da medida (el transformador está bien, ya lo probé)
En qué influye el relay para que no llegué la corriente al transformador (el relay es nuevo)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2020)

Chequea entonces si ese relé debe estar accionado para que alimente al transformador o no. Dependiendo si usa los contactos NO o NC.
Y a ese relé que "cosa" lo acciona? Será quizás el botón de mando?


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 2, 2020)

Sonyjc dijo:


> Gracias, por tú respuesta. Sabes? He notado lo siguiente:
> 1. De las vías de 220VAC, un cable alimenta directamente a un transformador de 16.5V
> 2. El otro cable de 220VAC, está conectado al pin común de un relay de 12dcv, del otro pin del relay sale un cable a la otra punta del transformador.
> 3. Los 2 cables de salida del transformador se conectan directamente con la chapa eléctrica.
> Entonces para ser más claros, porqué no tengo voltaje de salida en el transformador, mido con el multitester y no me da medida (el transformador está bien, ya lo probé


Hummm, a ver, de los pines que están en cada esquina del relay salen 2 cablecitos que van a otra caja. 
Si, es cierto hay un pulsador que tiene 2 cablecitos qué también van a la otra caja. 
En esa otra caja, he notado que se unen uno de los cablecitos del relay con uno de los cablecitos del pulsador, 
Y sus otros cables se unen con los demás cables del edificio. 
Sigo sin entender, el tema del relay.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Chequea entonces si ese relé debe estar accionado para que alimente al transformador o no. Dependiendo si usa los contactos NO o NC.
> Y a ese relé que "cosa" lo acciona? Será quizás el botón de mando?


Hola otra vez, he tratado de dibujar cómo están los cables, te pongo los cables que considero importantes, porque al ser un edificio en la caja 1, hay un montón de cablecitos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2020)

Mirando rápidamente la foto del relay, parece que los contactos en dónde van los cables blancos, están recalentados. Prueba puentearlos entre sí. 
SIEMPRE con la mayor precaución y utilizar herramientas aisladas.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 2, 2020)

El rele es de continua CC


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 2, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Mirando rápidamente la foto del relay, parece que los contactos en dónde van los cables blancos, están recalentados. Prueba puentearlos entre sí.
> SIEMPRE con la mayor precaución y utilizar herramientas aisladas.


el relay de la foto lo cambié pensando que podia estar mal, hummmmm le soldé los mismos cables...... medi el relay nuevo como lo hacen en internet con continuidad y parece estar bien....
debo cambiarle los cables?


capitanp dijo:


> El rele es de continua CC


eso que significa? por eso no pasa la electricidad? pero siempre fucnionó asi, de la nada el sistema se murió totalmente.
Otra duda que tengo es porqué cuándo mido en esos puntos con el multitester me da 220vac, no se supone que es la misma línea de corriente? Me parece raro...


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Mirando rápidamente la foto del relay, parece que los contactos en dónde van los cables blancos, están recalentados. Prueba puentearlos entre sí.
> SIEMPRE con la mayor precaución y utilizar herramientas aisladas.


Perdón ésta es la foto correcta de la medición con multitester.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2020)

Verifica que cosa acciona al relé!


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 3, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Verifica que cosa acciona al relé!


Hummmmmm, 🤔, cambié el botón con el qué abrimos la puerta, nada, el sistema sigue muerto, abrí una caja qué está más alejada y encontré otro transformador, influirá en algo? (mando imagen)


----------



## jol45 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hola,   ? Funcionan los Citofonos?    pienzo que debe de haber una fuente de poder de 12 Vdc que alimmenta los citofonos y los botones que estan en circuito con el RELE .        Saludos
La ultima foto podria ser la fuente de poder para el sistema de los citofonos, es probable que tenga 2 cables que serian alimentacion en 220 Vac , otros cables para los citofonos y botones,   si logras determinar cuales son de alimentacion 220 Vac prueba si hay voltaja en continua entre los otros cables.  Asi determinas si no esta totalmente mala,


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 7, 2020)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola,   ? Funcionan los Citofonos?    pienzo que debe de haber una fuente de poder de 12 Vdc que alimmenta los citofonos y los botones que estan en circuito con el RELE .        Saludos
> La ultima foto podria ser la fuente de poder para el sistema de los citofonos, es probable que tenga 2 cables que serian alimentacion en 220 Vac , otros cables para los citofonos y botones,   si logras determinar cuales son de alimentacion 220 Vac prueba si hay voltaja en continua entre los otros cables.  Asi determinas si no esta totalmente mala,


Gracias por tú respuesta, pues si es verdad, descubrí que esa fuente es la que alimenta al pulsador y al panel frontal, lo extraño es que cuándo mido los cables del centro (los naranjas) me vota 9, 10, 11, 12v, pero cuando lo conecto al relay, me parece que se cae el voltaje y no puede accionar el relay. 
He conectado otro transformador al relay y lo activa normal. 
Es posible que la fuente voté 12v y se caiga? 
Por si acaso me puedas ayudar a indicarme para que son las 5 salidas que tiene la fuente, te adjunto foto de la fuente y de un citofono y cuánto voltaje debe votar cada salida. 
Gracias por tú respuesta.


----------



## jol45 (Jul 7, 2020)

Los modelos que me muestras no los conosco, (Nota: Yo trabaje en este tema hace ya 30 Años, ) si se pudiera conseguir los circitos electricos seria exelente para no estar haciendo pruebas al tanteo,   por lo que me dices es probable que haya un corto circuito en el  cableado, o un error de cableado,  ? este equipo estaba funcionando dias atras  ??   o estas tratando de reparar algo que lleva ya mucho tiempo malo.???
   Saludos


----------



## analogico (Jul 8, 2020)

ahi hay un cable cortado








busca la marca y modelo , trata de encontrar el manual


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 8, 2020)

jol45 dijo:


> Los modelos que me muestras no los conosco, (Nota: Yo trabaje en este tema hace ya 30 Años, ) si se pudiera conseguir los circitos electricos seria exelente para no estar haciendo pruebas al tanteo,   por lo que me dices es probable que haya un corto circuito en el  cableado, o un error de cableado,  ? este equipo estaba funcionando dias atras  ??   o estas tratando de reparar algo que lleva ya mucho tiempo malo.???
> Saludos


Buen día, si funcionaba, buscaré el modelo en Internet, también estaba pensando en lo del cable, porque cuando quiero probar continuidad no da. Talvez está medio partido a mitad de la pared


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 8, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> ahi hay un cable cortado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias, si lo corregi, pero sigue igual...quiero probar con otro cable y otro relay a ver si lo activa, imagino que si lo activa entonces el cable se partió por algun lado


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Verifica que cosa acciona al relé!


gracias, como habrás visto los demás mensajes, finalmente enontré el transformador que accionaba el relay, ahora estoy viendo porqué a pesar de medirlo con el multitester me da los 12v  y porqué a pesar de eso no puede accionar el relay. gracias otra ves


----------



## jol45 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hola, Una recomendacion, retira los equipos de la instalacion, fuente 12Vdc un citofono. altavoz de la puerta, rele,  Marcando muy bien las coneciones para poder volver a armar, y prueba teniendo en todo sobre la mesa, Y  podras determinar si es problema de cableado o de algun componente malo


----------



## analogico (Jul 8, 2020)

Sonyjc dijo:


> gracias, si lo corregi, pero sigue igual...quiero probar con otro cable y otro relay a ver si lo activa, imagino que si lo activa entonces el cable se partió por algun lado
> 
> gracias, como habrás visto los demás mensajes, finalmente enontré el transformador que accionaba el relay, ahora estoy viendo porqué a pesar de medirlo con el multitester me da los 12v  y porqué a pesar de eso no puede accionar el relay. gracias otra ves


pero ese relay es de corriente continua, necesitas  agregarle un *puente rectificador*


e insisto busca el manual, ahi debe venir el diagrama de conexiones y para que sirva cada conexion


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 8, 2020)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola, Una recomendacion, retira los equipos de la instalacion, fuente 12Vdc un citofono. altavoz de la puerta, rele,  Marcando muy bien las coneciones para poder volver a armar, y prueba teniendo en todo sobre la mesa, Y  podras determinar si es problema de cableado o de algun componente malo


Gracias, bueno. Con  sólo colocar una nueva fuente de 12v funcionó el pulsador de la puerta y del tablero frontal se prendió sus luces y ya suena el timbre cuándo se presiona, me falta hacer que la puerta se abra desde cada citofono(creo que me olvidé cómo estaba cableado en esa parte), jajaja. Pero esta nueva fuente con la que probé tiene sólo 2 salidas, (la que está instalada tiene 5), tengo pendiente buscar el manual para saber cuánto de voltaje deben de votar las otras 3 salidas, ya determine que los cables naranja son +/- y votan 12v, los azules votan 3.5v más o menos, si me guio por los colores del citofono, podría concluir que los naranjas abren la puerta y llevan el voltaje de 12v, los azules son para los micrófonos y el verde es....? Eso no sé


analogico dijo:


> pero ese relay es de corriente continua, necesitas  agregarle un *puente rectificador*
> 
> 
> e insisto busca el manual, ahi debe venir el diagrama de conexiones y para que sirva cada conexion


Gracias, ahora sólo me falta entender para que sirve el alimentador, ya que es parte del kit porque tiene la misma marca y necesito entender para que son los cables, que manejan y cuánto de voltaje deben votar. Estoy muy cerca del final, felizmente, ya me estaba cansando.


analogico dijo:


> pero ese relay es de corriente continua, necesitas  agregarle un *puente rectificador*
> 
> 
> e insisto busca el manual, ahi debe venir el diagrama de conexiones y para que sirva cada conexion


Gracias, ahora sólo me falta entender para que sirve el alimentador, ya que es parte del kit porque tiene la misma marca y necesito entender para que son los cables, que manejan y cuánto de voltaje deben votar. Estoy muy cerca del final, felizmente, ya me estaba cansando.
Me olvidé de decir que los cables que salen de la fuente de alimentación van directo al panel frontal
Me olvidé de decir que los cables que salen de la fuente de alimentación van directo al panel frontal


Sonyjc dijo:


> Gracias, bueno. Con  sólo colocar una nueva fuente de 12v funcionó el pulsador de la puerta y del tablero frontal se prendió sus luces y ya suena el timbre cuándo se presiona, me falta hacer que la puerta se abra desde cada citofono(creo que me olvidé cómo estaba cableado en esa parte), jajaja. Pero esta nueva fuente con la que probé tiene sólo 2 salidas, (la que está instalada tiene 5), tengo pendiente buscar el manual para saber cuánto de voltaje deben de votar las otras 3 salidas, ya determine que los cables naranja son +/- y votan 12v, los azules votan 3.5v más o menos, si me guio por los colores del citofono, podría concluir que los naranjas abren la puerta y llevan el voltaje de 12v, los azules son para los micrófonos y el verde es....? Eso no sé
> 
> Gracias, ahora sólo me falta entender para que sirve el alimentador, ya que es parte del kit porque tiene la misma marca y necesito entender para que son los cables, que manejan y cuánto de voltaje deben votar. Estoy muy cerca del final, felizmente, ya me estaba cansando.
> 
> ...


Me olvidé decir que los cables que salen de la fuente de alimentación, van directo al panel frontal


----------



## jol45 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hola,   e los citofonos la coneccion Nº 1 dice  open electrical lock,. probablemente se la salida del boton para abrir la puerta, ya que el Mº 6 dice buton  pienzo que es para el llamado al primer piso,  prueba con que otra coneccion el Nº 1 cierra circuito , que probablemente sea con una fase de la fuente de poder,   ? y  los cityofonos  ya se comunican con el altavoz de abajo.???.
    Saludos


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 10, 2020)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola,   e los citofonos la coneccion Nº 1 dice  open electrical lock,. probablemente se la salida del boton para abrir la puerta, ya que el Mº 6 dice buton  pienzo que es para el llamado al primer piso,  prueba con que otra coneccion el Nº 1 cierra circuito , que probablemente sea con una fase de la fuente de poder,   ? y  los cityofonos  ya se comunican con el altavoz de abajo.???.
> Saludos


si gracias, efectivamente, ya funciona el timbre de la calle y ya logré que funcione el pulsador, el problema era que el cable del alimentador estaba haciendo falso contacto, probe con otro cable largo y normal acciona el relay.
en este momento como movi el cableado estoy en tratar de conectar los citofonos para que puedan accionar el relay, por lo pronto ya logré que llegue los 12v hasta el citofono (es cierto son los cable 1 y 2 los que llevan el voltaje y por ende entiendo que son los que abren la puerta)


----------



## Sonyjc (Jul 10, 2020)

Sonyjc dijo:


> si gracias, efectivamente, ya funciona el timbre de la calle y ya logré que funcione el pulsador, el problema era que el cable del alimentador estaba haciendo falso contacto, probe con otro cable largo y normal acciona el relay.
> en este momento como movi el cableado estoy en tratar de conectar los citofonos para que puedan accionar el relay, por lo pronto ya logré que llegue los 12v hasta el citofono (es cierto son los cable 1 y 2 los que llevan el voltaje y por ende entiendo que son los que abren la puerta)


Nuevamente me confundí con todo, bueno, no encuentro la forma de conectar la chapa con los citofonos. He buscado en Internet el modelo del portero pero no encuentro. 
Cómo son cables empotrados que caen en la caja, me confunde, cuándo con el multimetro mido el 1 y el 2 me da 12v, entonces fui a la caja del primer piso, intente conectar la chapa al 1 y 2 y se abre, osea es como que le llega la corriente directamente, entonces intente con cortar el cable 2 y hacer puente con la chapa, logró que el citofono abra la puerta, pero extrañamente, presiono el botón de timbre de la calle y también abre la puerta, entonces intente con cortar el cable 1 y hacer puente con la chapa, también abre la puerta con el citofono, pero ahora al presionar el botón de timbre de la calle, suenan todos los citofonos de los 5 pisos. NO SÉ QUÉ HACER, cómo debo conectar la chapa y a qué cable


----------



## jol45 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hola, cuando son instalciones antiguas donde tu no sabes como fueron hechas, y, que les pueda haber pasado ,  insisto en poner los euipos sobre una mesa, conectarlos todos de modo que funcionen, observar que el funcionamiento se el logico y requerido,  hacer el diagrama de coneccion y, RECABLEAR con cables nuevos todo el sistema,  Observo que usa en parte cable multipar del tipo que se usa para las conecciones de red en los computadores, es muy probable que se haya dañado el ser cubierto con cemento,   Para la coneccion de la chapa, Rele y transformador usa cables mas gruesos al menos de 1mm de seccion.      
       Saludos


----------

